# 1993 25hp Evinrude electric start -missing linkage cable?



## HOUSE (Jun 24, 2013)

I just started a new thread for my latest build, a 1993 Tracker Sweet 16. It has a 1993 25hp Evinrude electric start which I believe is missing some parts. I cannot get the full story from the previous owner but he said the ex-wife pulled something loose during an argument. While that should have been a red flag before buying it, I got it at such a low cost that even if I have to take it into a marina, I _should _still be okay. :shock: 

Here's what I'm dealing with: When I move the throttle, the butterfly valve in the carburetor does not move. I see a throttle piece moving back in the motor, but there seems to be a linkage cable missing that connects it to the piston that controls the carb's valve. 

* Motor Info: 
Model# TE25ELETC 
Serial# G 03272435*

PICS:
Throttle control:






Throttle "body" part that moves when I move the throttle forward and reverse:





Carburetor "butterfly" valve that is not moving unless I hold it open with my finger:





Other side of motor for reference. Is it possibly an electric choke with this piece?





Bonus pictures for reference:









I'm looking for the exact manual now to find the missing part(s), and I think it is referred to as a "throttle body linkage cable". I'll update more as I do more research. Any tips in the right direction would be helpful. 

-House

My best reference picture so far has been this one:
https://boatinfo.no/lib/evinrude/manuals/1990-2001johnsonevinrude.html#/14


----------



## zinkysd (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a 1989 25 Johnson that is basically the same motor. The 2nd pic is the forward and reverse gear linkage. The 4th pic is the linkage for the carb/throttle. Your throttle cable should connect on this side of the motor. I'll post a pic of mine when I get home.


Ken


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ask for the ex-wife's phone number.
She'll probably give you a good deal on the cable, LOL. :LOL2: 

I couldn't resist. Enjoy your new project.

jasper


----------



## JMichael (Jun 24, 2013)

Yep, looks like the throttle cable is missing. It it's there, I can't see it in any of those pics.


----------



## MDCrappie (Jun 24, 2013)

In first pic there is a straight blade screw just below your thumb(?). The plastic block to the rear of it should contact that screw and push it forward as the throttle is advanced.

In the 2nd pic the piece you are touching has a piece of white nylon on the right ride of it. (In pic you can see it if you look between your finger and the starter, just under the flywheel) The rod that the screw is attached to is also attached to this nylon piece. When the rod goes forward it is supposed to push that nylon piece forward causing the black piece you are touching to rotate and open the throttle. 



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320010#p320010 said:


> HOUSE » Mon Jun 24, 2013 12:51 pm[/url]"]
> 
> Other side of motor for reference. Is it possibly an electric choke with this piece?
> 
> ...



From your pics it looks as though everything is there


----------



## blunt (Jun 24, 2013)

You should have two cables attached to the motor. Starboard side is the shift cable that you see in picture #2. We don't have a picture of the port side of the outboard where the throttle cable should attach.. heres what the port side should look like https://forum.gon.com/attachment.ph...64b257&attachmentid=467975&stc=1&d=1265810748


----------



## MDCrappie (Jun 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320064#p320064 said:


> blunt » Mon Jun 24, 2013 7:06 pm[/url]"]You should have two cables attached to the motor. Starboard side is the shift cable that you see in picture #2. We don't have a picture of the port side of the outboard where the throttle cable should attach.. heres what the port side should look like https://forum.gon.com/attachment.ph...64b257&attachmentid=467975&stc=1&d=1265810748



If you look in the 1st pic I quoted of his you can see the cable in the bottom corner and it appears attached, at least on the outer part of it.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2013)

How about we try the simple things first and disconnect the throttle cable on the port side of the engine. Once disconnected operate the throttle handle on your concealed side mount and see if the cable moves? If not, you have a failed cable or an issue in the control box. If it moves then there may be an issue at the engine end. Make sense?


----------



## MDCrappie (Jun 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320101#p320101 said:


> Pappy » Tue Jun 25, 2013 12:01 am[/url]"]How about we try the simple things first and disconnect the throttle cable on the port side of the engine. Once disconnected operate the throttle handle on your concealed side mount and see if the cable moves? If not, you have a failed cable or an issue in the control box. If it moves then there may be an issue at the engine end. Make sense?



Pappy - I'm pretty sure he knows that the throttle cable itself is ok. Note the part of his initial post I bolded below:



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320010#p320010 said:


> HOUSE » Mon Jun 24, 2013 12:51 pm[/url]"]
> Here's what I'm dealing with: When I move the throttle, the butterfly valve in the carburetor does not move. *I see a throttle piece moving back in the motor,*but there seems to be a linkage cable missing that connects it to the piston that controls the carb's valve.


----------



## HOUSE (Jun 25, 2013)

First off, you guys are terrific. I really appreciate so many replies that quickly. I took another look at it last night and the throttle cable is definitely moving the black piece that I was pointing at in the photo. MDcrappie, I looked to see if any of the parts were moving along that cable on the left side and the straight blade screw isn't budging when I move the throttle back and forth. I'm reading the manual right now that I just got (Thanks Jim!) and I'll update once I get the terminology down. I can't tell from looking at it how that piston that controls the carb's butterfly valve moves as you describe because the screw you mentioned isn't moving anything. Let me run out and look at it again...

I added all 4 pics to a poster to make it easier to look at:






*Update: My friend came over and looked at it and said the linkage cable is there but it is loose/worn out so it's not moving the plate open. $80 fix for new cables and I should be up and running again. Thanks again to everyone that posted. I'll post an updated photo in a little bit now that everything makes sense.

-House


----------



## HOUSE (Jul 4, 2013)

Just to put some closure on this one, I ended up taking the carb apart and it was filthy/clogged. I guess it wasn't getting enough fuel and that's why it woulnd't stay in idle. As to the linkage cables, I replace them anyways ($80) and now the carb's flap opens and closes just fine when I move the throttle. I think the old cables had just lost all tension...probably could have fixed them, but oh well. Boat's running like a champ now. Thanks again for all of the helpful advice 

-House


----------

